# State Borders



## GeTiNsHuTuP (Nov 25, 2020)

Moving up to the Queensland / New South Wales border area. Is it possible to drive and work on both sides of the border? I contacted Uber and they were not very clear. Car is registered in nsw currently and likely to have residence in nsw but wanted to get trip to and from Gold Coast airport area


----------

